# Does butane quality REALLY matter?



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Does it REALLY matter if the butane is five times filtered or whatever? If a lighter has a lifetime guarantee, and stops working possibly due to cheap butane, it'll still be replaced, right?

(I'm trying to round out an order, and the 'finishing touch' will either be a five pack of Brazilia Gols, or two cans of the Vector butane.)


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a lot of benzomatic, and that shit burns amazing. its what i use on my portable soldering iron, and my work pays for it...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Some people say it does. I use cheap lighters so cheap fuel works well. Never had a clogging problem.

When I take the plunge and buy an expensive lighter (>$50) I will probably treat it to the the super refined stuff.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't hold me to this but seems like I've heard if the lighter company found out somehow you didn't use the recommended butane it will actually void the warranty.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Ronson Jet light $3
Ronson Butane $2

If I ever find the need to buy anything else I will let you know. Spend the money on cigars.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Ronson Jet light $3
> Ronson Butane $2
> 
> If I ever find the need to buy anything else I will let you know. Spend the money on cigars.


Great logic!

I think the only way i will ever get a nice lighter, is if its super cheap, or free


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Does it REALLY matter if the butane is five times filtered or whatever? If a lighter has a lifetime guarantee, and stops working possibly due to cheap butane, it'll still be replaced, right?
> 
> (I'm trying to round out an order, and the 'finishing touch' will either be a five pack of Brazilia Gols, or two cans of the Vector butane.)


Yes. Not all Butane are the same. Triple refined/purified or better is my recommendation.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

That depends, is the extra few bucks a can worth not going through the hassle of returning your lighter every time it gets clogged (from the lower quality fuel)? I think it is.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

here it is!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd burn it in my roson.:bounce:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I think you're getting some solid replies. If you buy an really good lighter ( they can be had for about $25-$30 on the auctions...I got an Exodus Xikar for $25 ) and I use 5X refined fuel like Vector or Lava Butane. If you want to ensure your lighters burns without clogging issues then I suggest you use this. If you are going to buy cheaper lighters or Ronsons then burn triple refined fuel.

Not sure how any lifetime warranty lighter manufacturers can tell what kind of butane you use so I somehow doubt they are going to void a warranty unless you recharge it with something so inferior it turns into a tar like substance inside the casing.

To me it's like owning a BMW and then putting the cheapest fuel in it when it plainly calls for the owner to use high octane fuel. If you buy a nice lighter and use crap you don't get to bitch about the lighter not working right.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I say go with triple refined. I've had issues with ronson not burning right or taking more clicks to fire up. To me it's cheap to go with the good stuff. But then again maybe it was my lighter that sucked and not the fuel...


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll use the vodka take: when I don't care how bad the hangover is, I'll buy the cheap stuff. If I want to save myself some pain, I'll go top shelf. It all tastes the same (reasonably close). But it's the removal of impurities from multiple filtering that reduces the size of your noggin the next morning.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i use butane that i got from 7-11 and use it in my xicar and my cheap tri flame and haven't had a problem with either.

although i am noticing that it freezes very quickly.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Ronson fuel just smells bad. Vector FTW.


----------



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

Concur


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I had my Lotus for a year using Xikar when it crapped out on me. I took it to my B&M for service and they gave me a zippo a Z-plus butane insert for it and zippo fuel. The insert crapped out in three days. Took that back they gave me another insert and a can of Lotus fuel. I've used this lighter/insert for 2 months no problem. The insert could have been a lemon or it could have been the fuel. I get my Lotus back as soon as I go pick it up, but I know I won't be using zippo butane in it. Point being, I recommend Xikar of Lotus fuel.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I use the Vector 5x and have never had any problems since switching from Ronson. The cans are HUGE so if you really think about it, It doesn't really cost that much more. 1 can of Vector = 2 cans of Ronson. Worth it IMO.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I buy the good stuff, but I've had 2 people with degrees that pertain to the realm of this matter swear to me there is no difference. I play it on the safe side. :tongue1:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> I'd burn it in my roson.:bounce:


I think I could piss in my Ronson & it would still light. :smoke:


----------



## Jstone (Dec 27, 2010)

Personally can't tell the difference. I guess its all a matter of preference.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

MrMayorga said:


> I use the Vector 5x and have never had any problems since switching from Ronson. The cans are HUGE so if you really think about it, It doesn't really cost that much more. 1 can of Vector = 2 cans of Ronson. Worth it IMO.


wheres the cheapest place online to get this vector butane from?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i actually use lucienne butane, and ronson, used it in cheap lighter, and in my xikar, all good so far, i just replaced my xikar for cosmetic damages, but it worked great up until then, i prefer the lucienne, but i have like 3 or 4 cans of the ronson from before i had the xikar, and sometimes i use then in the xikar when i cant remember were i put the lucienne, or im just to lazy to go to another room to get it, lucienne was actually cheaper then the ronson, and refined more, but i can only fine one shop locally that has it. i do eventually plan on ordering some xikar brand but im in no rush, it seems to not hurt anything as of yet.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> wheres the cheapest place online to get this vector butane from?


forget it. i know its probably ebay


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am sure the answer has been given but I think it does, I now prefer Vector 5X refined works well in everything I have.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

How often does everyone run out of butane anyway? I have a 400ml can of Xikar that I bought for $8.99 at my local B&M, and it's lasted me for a few months. It's getting close to being done, but I swear I bought it at least 4 months ago. I have two Ronsons and an Exodus that I fill with it.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

marked said:


> How often does everyone run out of butane anyway? I have a 400ml can of Xikar that I bought for $8.99 at my local B&M, and it's lasted me for a few months. It's getting close to being done, but I swear I bought it at least 4 months ago. I have two Ronsons and an Exodus that I fill with it.


thats true, my lucienne i got in april when i got my xikar, and all 3 ronson fuels i have had for well over a year, and they all still have butane in them. i at one point in time was filling 4 torches, and my wife likes to use them just to stare at the flame (shes different i know. thats why i love her) and she uses them for everything that she can think of to use one for, she just likes playing with them, i had a jetline triple flame for a short while that sucked up fuel like apollo 13, just trying to give you an idea of how often i , at one point, was using this stuff, and still, 4 bottles in a year and none are out of butane yet! but my xikar i basically use for cigars only, with the exception of the occational candle if i just cant find matches or a regular lighter, in not sure were my other torches are anymore, they just dissapeared....hmmm, maybe i will go on a torch finding hunt.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> *I think I could piss in my Ronson & it would still light*. :smoke:


*LMAO--I Concur!!!!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I think I could piss in my Ronson & it would still light. :smoke:


I just have to ask how tight a fit is it ROTFLMAF  J/K :angel:

:angel: :dunno: :angel: :dunno: :angel: :dunno: :couch2:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I just have to ask how tight a fit is it ROTFLMAF  J/K :angel:
> 
> :angel: :dunno: :angel: :dunno: :angel: :dunno: :couch2:


Now that's funny!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I just have to ask how tight a fit is it ROTFLMAF  J/K :angel:
> 
> :angel: :dunno: :angel: :dunno: :angel: :dunno: :couch2:





Oldmso54 said:


> Now that's funny!!


:fu :fu :fu

:lol:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

johnpalley said:


> wheres the cheapest place online to get this vector butane from?


CI has two cans for $12.95. My B&M charges $7.50 per.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I am sure the answer has been given but I think it does, I now prefer Vector 5X refined works well in everything I have.


I gotta agree with Dave on this Vector 5x works real good. I just got some Nibo 3X from C.I and my Dupont X-tend is spiting. Never did that with the Vector!:doh:


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

MrMayorga said:


> CI has two cans for $12.95. My B&M charges $7.50 per.


thanks i just ordered from ci


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

johnpalley said:


> thanks i just ordered from ci


No problem. Glad I could help out!


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been using King Triple Refined for the past year or so. I've never really had a problem with clogging, but I do have a problem with losing my lighters. I've gone through two Xikar Executive lighters, and I now have a Vector soft flame butane insert for a Zippo and another Executive torch that I use, still using the same can of fuel and no problems for the past six months at least. 

The can only cost 2.99


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

I use the Lava 5X refined and have been pleased...no issues to date. If its saves me 1 headache of futzing with a clogged lighter, than the extra few dollars Ive spent is well worth it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MrMayorga said:


> CI has two cans for $12.95. My B&M charges $7.50 per.


I do the same thing and use the FREE SHIPPING and all is good. My last two cans lasted me 2 years.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I do the same thing and use the FREE SHIPPING and all is good. My last two cans lasted me 2 years.


how did you get free shipping? i had to pay $5


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

johnpalley said:


> how did you get free shipping? i had to pay $5


 :banghead:

Here is the link for future reference...it tells you how to get the FREE SHIPPING...the last 2 pages go into more detail.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/255723-c-i-free-shipping-5.html#post3065219


----------

